# undercutting a sole plate.



## lshomesolutions (Jul 19, 2008)

Yes. Use a jambsaw. You can set the depth on it. We use it to cut all door jambs before installing tile.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Jam saw for the main length with kerf cuts, multi tool for the corners? Maybe a modified balde for the multi tool turned vertical for the part of the sole plate that goes under the corner post? By modified, I mean a blade cut down to 1", or whatever is needed for the height of the cut. Can't you get multi tool blades that are about 1"? May be no need to modify them. Then again, with the side to side motion, the blade might have to be narrowed to have room to work.

Actually, turning the multi tool blade vertical may not be necessary at the corners under the corner post. May be able to do the corners with kerf cuts too.


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

Is this the kind of shadowline you're talking about? http://amico-lath.com/drywall/j_bead.htm You say it isn't J bead, but the only shadowline I have seen is a kind of J bead ...

Use the jamb saw, take kerfs like the guys have said already, and instead of a multi-tool, how about an oscillating saw - like a versatool? The first one I saw was really expensive, but they can be had for an affordable price nowadays. It'd be a lot easier than trying to use a dremel ...


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

> oscillating saw


I think we may talking about the same type saw.

No more than I need one and to try this saw type out, I gotone from Harbor Freight for like $35.


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

boman47k said:


> I think we may talking about the same type saw.
> 
> No more than I need one and to try this saw type out, I gotone from Harbor Freight for like $35.


Yeah, one like this:

http://rockwelltoolsdirect.reachloc...medium=Search&utm_campaign=RockwellNonBranded

idk about that brand, but it had the best pic to show what I'm talking about.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Did you end up making that cut? I would pull out my sawzall and a chisel if I couldn't talk the homeowner out of doing something that ridiculous and pointless.


----------



## FHS (Apr 24, 2010)

I understand wht the OP is trying to acomplish...ever thought about a dado blade on a jamb saw?


----------



## tazmanian (Jul 22, 2010)

a multimaster would work - any one of those would work to cut a notch....:thumbsup:


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Dewalt or festool track saw, with the track screwed to the wall. Just another option.


----------

